# Behavioural changes after first heat



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I was reading the thread about first heat and thought I'd ask a question to those who already have gone through the whole ordeal. Have you noticed any changes in your girl behaviors after their first heat? 

My oldest V. Sophie is spayed, but my youngest V. Pacsirta, who is 11+ months now, is not; it will be our first experience. She hasn't shown any signs of coming into heat yet, but I'd like to be somewhat prepared. I am not as much worried about the physical changes or the length of the period as I am worried about the behaviour. Is there anything you have noticed in your Vs that has changed?

Thank you!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just discussing this with someone the other day! The best way I can explain it is that Riley went from puppy to adult in the way she interacts with other dogs. She has this air of maturity now that she didn't have before. Before her heat, she would romp with pups younger than her and let them get away with everything. After her heat, I've noticed her disciplining pups that are acting out-of-line. She still plays with them, but she also makes them behave. I'd also say she became much more confident and self-assured. This is good and bad because she started ranging farther in hunting, however this meant we also had to work on recall much more. *During* her first heat, she was super emotional, needy, and clingy (more velcro than usual). She was also very reactive to strange sounds/sights and very vocal. It only lasted for a couple of weeks.

I'm glad you're waiting to get your pup spayed!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Luna's now almost 18 months and had her heat at 12 months. Like threefsh mentioned about Riley, Luna is also more mature. I haven't noticed it in terms of her playing with younger puppies, but I've noticed it with Flynn. She's much more bold and will stand her ground with him more. Not in a bad way at all - I think it's it's a good thing. In fact, now that she's more mature it's clear he respects her more. She also acts much more like a "guard dog" than she did before her heat. Barking at odd noises in the night or when someone walks by the car when we're stopped at a red light etc. It alarmed me at first because she never did that before. My husband thinks some of that may be because I'm pregnant and that she's protecting me. 

The only downside I can think of is that she's challenging us more in terms of her obedience, but I think that's common at her age anyway, regardless of heat. I know Flynn went through the same thing. 

She's just as sweet and affectionate and funny and energetic as ever!


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Miley got her first heat cycle at 12 months..during her period she was so calm and sleepy.
Afterwards she remained much calmer and I almost missed my crazy girl.
Also she became more protective and she took her job - guarding the house - very seriously.
Her hunting instinct became stronger too.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the inputs! They are so helpful in terms of what to expect. I am noticing that confidence is one of the common things everyone mentioned. Oh dear... My little Pacsirta already seems to be a pretty confident pup with some exceptions. It will be so interesting (and challenging I'm sure!!) to see all the changes and what she becomes as she continues to grow and develop. 


*threefsh*, we'll wait at least for the first two heats. Well, that's the plan! Hopefully, Pacsi's first heat goes well when it comes around. We do sometimes regret spaying Sophie.... we chickened out


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza came into heat at 6,5 months old and I have to say at the time she didn't really show much change. I think she was just too young. Just right after her heat though on the first off leash walk she had two close fight situations. Caused by other dogs. They both seemed to react to her crazy puppy jumping running around thing differently and she almost got bit twice. The only thing then was that she went after one of the dogs who tried to nip her. 

Now at almost 13 months old she is changing. She is challenging us all the time and barks a lot more (random noises or sights outside our flat) but she's still just as submissive as ever.


----------

